# Garage weight



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, I am trying to find out what kind of weights can be put in the rear garages of motorhomes,leaving axel weights aside.I am more interested what the converters recommend for different models especially with a tag axle and alko chassis.More to do with damaging the floor or chassis.TIA


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My garage has a 130kg limit label on it. single rear axle, a trailer is the answer for anything bigger than a scooter.

Kev.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

250 KG in my Hymer 644. The garage is built out over chassis extensions so definitely not heavy duty. Plenty for bicycles etc but it would overload the axle with anything heavy in there.

D.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*KG*

200kg in my Kontiki boot.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not sure why this is in Company Reports.

Will move it to somewhere more appropriate.  

Dave


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm still confused about garage weights and we've had the motorhome 2 yrs . I was told 250kg max, went to a show and was told because the base vehicle is basically a truck we could put up to 400kg in !! 

for safety we're sticking with about 250 kg

John the confused :!:


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for the input, i was thinking of putting a scooter in my garage which weighs 200kg.This is not a problem axel weight wise,i was more concerned wether the alkochassis and the floor of the garage would take the strain.Has anyone put a similar weight in there rear garages?


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

I've had my 200Kg sportsbike in the back of my Dethleffs, only once so far! I will take it to a weigh bridge prior to my next track day when it will be 'fully loaded' to check axle weights etc.

Prior to purchasing our motorhome, I noticed that if a sticker showing weight limits was present, it inevitably showed 200Kgs. I'm convinced that this is a default weight and, on that basis, is likely to be conservative. However, when looking for a suitable vehicle, I made a point of checking the supporting structure under the garage floor. This was revealing to say the least! The robustness of the supports varied from none (IIRC), to very thin and spindly extensions to really robust chassis extensions.

I'm fortunate that I work for a large engineering consultancy that employs a team of structural engineers who'd be able to calculate both the static and dynamic loadings on my vehicle. Consequently, I've crawled under the back of the vehicle and taken various measurements so these guys would be able to do their stuff. Unfortunately (?!!!), business is good at the moment and they've not yet been able to do the calcs for me.

Watch this space!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Thanks guys for the input, i was thinking of putting a scooter in my garage which weighs 200kg.This is not a problem axel weight wise,i was more concerned wether the alkochassis and the floor of the garage would take the strain.Has anyone put a similar weight in there rear garages?


Mrs Davesport's been in our garage & there's no sign of the chassis flexing or deforming. 

D.


----------



## tri-peter (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi RONGOB
I have a Chic I47 alko uprated to 4 ton.
I have a motorbike 160kg in the back.
When I purchased the Chic I checked direct with Carthago and they said that the Garage is good for 200kg. and putting a motorbike in the garage is fine.
If you want to contact me direct as to how I sorted out the garage etc give ma a contact direct. My e mail adress is on the Carthago UK info site

Cheers
Peter Dunbar


----------



## tri-peter (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi RONGOB
I have a Chic I47 alko uprated to 4 ton.
I have a motorbike 160kg in the back.
When I purchased the Chic I checked direct with Carthago and they said that the Garage is good for 200kg. and putting a motorbike in the garage is fine.
If you want to contact me direct as to how I sorted out the garage etc give ma a contact direct. My e mail adress is on the Carthago UK info site

Cheers
Peter Dunbar


----------



## krysty (Feb 16, 2012)

*sorry*

Sorry but i have no idea.

moderator note:-not surprising really,there are not many Carthagos in Delhi. :roll:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

250 kg in my alko/Fiat based van.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

If the strength of the floor is a concern, surely 200 kilos evenly spread accross the whole floor exerts a lot less pressure than 200 kilos resting on two or three small contact points - e.g. a motorcycle on a stand. When my motorcycle is on the centre stand the rear wheel is off the ground and more than 3/4 of the total weight (150+ kilos) is transfered through two narrow metal brackets to the ground.
Also, if the strength of the chassis is a concern, have you considered the extra 150 kilos of two people in bed over the full garage, several feet back from the rear axle, you could be looking at over 350 kilos of extra weight.


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

I think the manual will tell you should be around 200kg


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that as the OP started the thread 3 years ago he ain't much interested now, besides specifications have probably changed in the interim. :? :roll: :wink: 

tony

besides which no longer a member :roll:


----------



## AdieL (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a bit confused on this subject. My Adria Coral 680sp has a sticker in the garage stating 150kgs max. I am a bit tight on payload so have spoken to SV Teck who are happy to uprate my max weight and also rear axle weight by 130kgs. Its the strengh of construction that worries me a bit.
I have spoken to an Adria dealer who was of the opinion that the sticker was there primarily to avoid overloading the axle but of course no-one is going to commit themselves to saying that the construction of the garage is strong enough. Chasis extenders or towbars etc are going to add more weight than is being gained. 
Adrian


----------

